# Looking for Photography Classes in Southern California



## itsme123 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi Everyone! 
Can anyone recommend any photography classes avalable in the Greater Los Angeles area (OC and SB County is ok too)?  I've tried looking around, but can't find any besides what Ritz offers.  Thanks :thumbup: .

Mike


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

Have you check your local colleges?  Most have some sort of photography classes.


----------



## itsme123 (Dec 22, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum.


 
Thank you!



			
				Big Mike said:
			
		

> Have you check your local colleges? Most have some sort of photography classes.


 
Yup, checked my local colleges.  Only thing is that all the schedule for colleges are weekdays during day time, which coincides with my work schedule.  

I am looking for classes which are offered during weekends.  Sorry everyone, I've should of been more specific in my question :mrgreen: . 

Mike


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 22, 2006)

Maybe try searching for 'adult education' or 'continuing education'...that may turn up some places that have night courses.  There must be something...I can't imagine that there is anything that can't be found in So Cal.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 22, 2006)

Usually there are some technical community colleges that have night classes. Trust me you wont miss the classical education parts of it.  Both degree and strickly tech classes usually are available and reasonable as well


----------



## Chase (Dec 22, 2006)

There is a program in....I believe it is Covina through Tri-Community Adult Education. The classes are all held at night and they had a pretty nice setup including a good size darkroom and a studio or two. It was inexpensive and they have some great lab hours that allow you to wander in just about any evening or weekend to use the gear. If thats a reasonable drive for you, I'd definitely suggest giving them a look.

This should be the link to their info: http://www.tri-communityphotoprogram.com/

This is pretty informal, and definitely not a "college" type program, but the quality of instructino is great an they offer great facilities.


----------



## itsme123 (Dec 22, 2006)

Chase said:
			
		

> There is a program in....I believe it is Covina through Tri-Community Adult Education. The classes are all held at night and they had a pretty nice setup including a good size darkroom and a studio or two. It was inexpensive and they have some great lab hours that allow you to wander in just about any evening or weekend to use the gear. If thats a reasonable drive for you, I'd definitely suggest giving them a look.
> 
> This should be the link to their info: http://www.tri-communityphotoprogram.com/
> 
> This is pretty informal, and definitely not a "college" type program, but the quality of instructino is great an they offer great facilities.


 
Chase: That is the perfect suggestion.  I work in Covina so the TCPC is just perfect.  It's just under my nose...can't believe I did not know about it  .

Thanks again everyone of the help and suggestions :thumbup: .

Mike


----------



## LearnYourCamera (Feb 24, 2013)

The Covina Tri-Community program is a good choice! + I believe there are some local park & recreation photo classes offered on nights and weekends.  
There are independent photo instructors (like myself) who offer _affordable small group photography classes in various Southern California_ _cities_!  (Photography Workshops Orange County Beginner Photo Classes)


----------



## duhast (Mar 12, 2013)

Granted, it was 40 years ago and that is a lot of water under the bridge, but back then Orange Coast College (OCC) had the best junior college photo department in the nation. Can't speak for it now, but it was really something back then, with instructors like Arthur Taussig, Laurie Martin, John Sanford, et al....


----------

